# sonax polishing pads



## phil r (Dec 5, 2007)

i will be getting a porter cable very soon, and i have been given various sonax polishing pads, they don't seem very popular, does anybody have any experience with them?
cheers phil


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

never heard of it 

so cant give much help
a pro should be around soon to answer


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Do you mean sonax or sonus??


----------



## phil r (Dec 5, 2007)

definatly sonax! they dont seem very popular!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

They are very good pads, the yellow (cutting), orange (medium polish) and white (soft polishing).










In light colors i use this one for finish










Regards


----------



## phil r (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks racer, glad someone has heard of them!!
do you think i could use a light cutting polish with the white pads?
p.s. are you anywhere near estoril?
cheers phil


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

If I had to guess at the softness, I'd say the white is more a buffing pad for wax removal, and maybe putting on.
Would imagine the orange is the general purpose one and the yellow when you need a bit more bite with or without a more aggressive compound.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ur welcome Phil :thumb:

I am a Pro Detailer and i have my shop in Alfragide, 15 kms from Estoril..are you here??

The white pads are soft polishing pads, but they work very good with 3.02/85U and 106FA/85RD.
They are very good and resist a lot :thumb:

Take a look with some Sonax Polishes and pads combination, in this Mondial T
i polished with a orange pad and Sonax Abrasive polishe, finished with 85RD and blue edge pad.

Before:










After with ***** Concours x 2 


















Some sun pics


















One of many tests between Sonax and Menzerna.

Land Rover Discovery,










Sonax Profiline Abrasive (yellow pad) and Sonax Nano Polish (white pad) in both sides, but in Menzerna side finished with 85RD.










I can´t see any difference in this color but in more tests, i conclude that the 85rd finish looks more cristal and sharper...but i don´t have the finishing polish from sonax...yet 

In the Sun


















Sonax is zero dust and only the abrasive makes a little fuzz...

Nano Polish is a great polish, my fav from Sonax.

Regards


----------



## phil r (Dec 5, 2007)

good work racer, thanks for the photos, especially the ferrari, i,ll have to see if my source has any sonax polish going begging!! unfortunatly im in daventry northants, but used to go to the race circuit regularly with f1 teams, and would normally stay in cascais.
thanks for helping
cheers phil


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Give me a call when you came here, i can sort some sonax products to you, im a 
Sonax Partner


----------



## Paulas (Sep 21, 2007)

HI! I'm Singapore, i used Sonax Products in my workshop.doing well with it.


----------



## Paulas (Sep 21, 2007)

May be ! friends like to take a look in my Company web, www.imperial1.com in SPECIAL FEATURE. 
Hi! Racer, can i find out somethings from you? I'm going to try out 85 & 106 Menzerna product .Do you have any ideal compare "Sonax" & "Menzerna" which it better? 1) paint works RESTORATION , 2) Shine , 3) how long it last. Thank you.


----------



## Paulas (Sep 21, 2007)

Did any friend here try Menzerna white & orange pad ? compare with Sonax ?
Thanks


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Paulas said:


> May be ! friends like to take a look in my Company web, www.imperial1.com in SPECIAL FEATURE.
> Hi! Racer, can i find out somethings from you? I'm going to try out 85 & 106 Menzerna product .Do you have any ideal compare "Sonax" & "Menzerna" which it better? 1) paint works RESTORATION , 2) Shine , 3) how long it last. Thank you.





Paulas said:


> Did any friend here try Menzerna white & orange pad ? compare with Sonax ?
> Thanks


Hi there

I compared all the profiline polishes from Sonax except the finishing one, the SONAX ProfiLine Nano Polish&Wax because it´s not available here in Portugal.

Regarding your questions about comparing Sonax Polishes to Menzerna in general this is what i think about it:

1) Menzerna has more cutting ability than Sonax comparing similar polishes, PO91L/3.02 to Abrasive Polishe, Nano Pro/Nano Pro High Speed to 106FF,FA/85U,85RE5 and 85RD i can´t compare because i didnt tried the finish polish from sonax.

The Sonax Abrasive Paste is old school and don´t get near Power Gloss 

Menz gets more crystal finish and detail, especially in darker colours and Sonax a little more wetter.

So, Menz is more quicker,cuts faster and gives a more crystal finish than sonax.
I use a lot Nano Pro High Speed but Sonax told me that it will be discontinued in 2008.

2) Shine is great with sonax and a little wetter than Menzerna, but not crystal clear.

3) This is a physical process and the clear is "cutted", and it lasts as long we protect the finish and take good care of it.
I don´t use Sonax Wax for LSP, only for some dealerships that don´t want to spend too much money  .

My favourite LSP are from Zaino, *****, Swissvax, Dodo and some carnaubas like P21S,Souveran,DP max wax, XXX, 5050.



> Did any friend here try Menzerna white & orange pad ? compare with Sonax ?


The Menzerna white pad (cutting pads) has far more cutting ability than sonax (soft polishing pads).
The Sonax orange pads cut more than Menz orange pads (Polishing), in AutoEuropa (VW Factory in Palmela(Portugal)) all the cars are finished with PO85U and a menz orange pad.

The cutting is done with 3M and the white Menzerna pads, but i think that 3.02 is going to replace them 

Paulas please add me to your msn for talking a bit more about sonax.

Regards


----------



## Paulas (Sep 21, 2007)

Racer said:


> Hi there
> 
> I compared all the profiline polishes from Sonax except the finishing one, the SONAX ProfiLine Nano Polish&Wax because it´s not available here in Portugal.
> 
> ...


Sure!! Cool Thanks  My ID in MSN is [email protected] I'm only free to chat in the night after 8pm Singapore time. May be do you like to E-mail me? Aaaaaaa!!! I con't speak very well in English;hope you don't mind  .


----------



## phil r (Dec 5, 2007)

hello racer,
i see that you use zaino, do you think i could use zaino fusion with a yellow sonax pad for swirls, then on a white sonax pad for final polish? my only other swirl remover is megs scratch-x . this will be be the first time i have used a machine polisher! 
Natal feliz 
e um Feliz Ano Novo

cheers phil


----------



## Paulas (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi! Phil, Sonax Yellow pad is for cutting; you can try orange pad for Swirls Marks. If you have Nano Polish even better. Hope this can help you.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

phil r said:


> hello racer,
> i see that you use zaino, do you think i could use zaino fusion with a yellow sonax pad for swirls, then on a white sonax pad for final polish? my only other swirl remover is megs scratch-x . this will be be the first time i have used a machine polisher!
> Natal feliz
> e um Feliz Ano Novo
> ...


Yes you can if the swirls are serious, light/medium ones you can use that combo and should work.
But like Paulas said, you should use a finish polish for the end.

What is your car and colour???

There are much better products for paint correction than Zaino, try Menzerna, Sonax or Meguiars :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Paulas said:


> Sure!! Cool Thanks  My ID in MSN is [email protected] I'm only free to chat in the night after 8pm Singapore time. May be do you like to E-mail me? Aaaaaaa!!! I con't speak very well in English;hope you don't mind  .


I will :thumb:


----------



## Paulas (Sep 21, 2007)

Racer said:


> I will :thumb:


Hi! happy to see you here again. I used Sonax for pass 18 months in this Company.So far So Good. But would like to try Menz products,that why i need your help to give me some infor.I did a silver car today with PO85 to remove water spots & follow by PO106 last carlock 68 for the end treatment. The shine for this car ,i can see is better than Sonax ( using 1st Abrasive Polish .2nd Nano Polish 3rd Hardwax end treatment). Friend ! Am i having the right process.


----------



## phil r (Dec 5, 2007)

my car is a 1990 bentley in dark green metallic, with light swirls. perhaps menz products would be o.k. but which ones?
cheers phil


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

phil r said:


> my car is a 1990 bentley in dark green metallic, with light swirls. perhaps menz products would be o.k. but which ones?
> cheers phil


Can you post some pics of the car???

If you want we can talk by msn, just add me


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Paulas said:


> Hi! happy to see you here again. I used Sonax for pass 18 months in this Company.So far So Good. But would like to try Menz products,that why i need your help to give me some infor.I did a silver car today with PO85 to remove water spots & follow by PO106 last carlock 68 for the end treatment. The shine for this car ,i can see is better than Sonax ( using 1st Abrasive Polish .2nd Nano Polish 3rd Hardwax end treatment). Friend ! Am i having the right process.


Sonax its great but don´t have the edge of Menzerna in polishes and other great detailing products :thumb:


----------

